# Anti-Explosion Pop-up Assembly



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Well thank gosh I can cross "Exploding sink" from my worry list!! Now if only I could stop blowing up the toilet......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thats for military sinks....


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

I saw that a while ago on Amazon and assumed it was a translation error. How long until they just depressurize the whole system and install some type of bar or grid like system to drain it away.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Makes me wonder if they mean it will survive an explosion inside the drainage system or an explosion inside the sink or both. I would imaging it needing to be thicker gauge metal to withstand anything more than an m80.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DrWhite said:


> I saw that a while ago on Amazon and assumed it was a translation error.





chonkie said:


> Makes me wonder if they mean it will survive an explosion inside the drainage system or an explosion inside the sink or both. I would imaging it needing to be thicker gauge metal to withstand anything more than an m80.



Having read up on them I think it is just a translation error. They mean it won't corrode and expand. like how rust forms in those layers and expands wedging itself into the other piece.






.


----------

